# Large breeds vs. small breeds. Can they coexist?



## Doug E Fresh (Jan 12, 2012)

My girlfriend and I are talking about what dog(s) we will get, down the road, after we start living together. She has only owned small breeds (ie Shitzu) and I have only owned large breeds (although I spend a good deal of time with her family's Shitzu). She has loved her small dogs and she does not want to get a big dog.

When I ask her what she doesn't like about big dogs she just says she's always had small dogs and big ones "kind of scare her" which isn't really a legitimate claim since she hasn't really gotten to know any, apart from 4 or 5 visits to my sister, who owns an 80 pound yellow lab.

My hesitation towards small dogs is most of the ones I have known (being 4 or 5) are very high strung and or very noisy, where most the large dogs I've known have been much more easy going and well mannered.

I would like to think a reasonable compromise would be to get a small dog and a big dog but I'm worried that I will still be annoyed by the small dog and be partial towards the big dog (something I will get upset over, because I will know it's not fair to them) or they will not get along.

Anyone out there who has both? Or anyone who can shed some light on our little disagreement?

Thanks for reading! Please rate


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

With socialization they can easily exist. My 60 lb Lab can play with a <10 lb Yorkie; My nephew's 95 Lb Pit can easily wrestle with a <20 Lb terrier.
1. Small dogs are 'high strung' b/c they are babied and not socialized with lots of large dogs.
2. As far as I've seen, ALL large dogs can be socialized to be good with all other dogs... it takes work to do this, starting with a very young pup that has all shots.
3. A 10 yo 80 lb dog may not learn to deal with a small dog, if never exposed.
4. A 10 yo 8 lb dog may never learn to accept other dogs, if always carried and never socialized with other dogs.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have two 20 pound and slightly under 5 year old dogs. I added a 5 month old pup who has now just turned 1 year old and a little over 60 pounds. With work and proper socialization between them ... they get along fine. If there is ever a squabble it is usually by the smallest of my three and he is the " Boss " ... which I had not intended it to be this way ... it just is. It is a benefit to me. I will not correct this because the 60 pound dog who is usually the instigator listens to the small dog and I feel I have less worry of the small dogs being injured purposely by the large dog if she gets upset. Are you confused yet?! Lol! I think I am ! Lol!

It can work with different sized dogs IMO.


----------



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)

I wouldn't leave a big and a small unattended, or let them play rough. Heard quite a few stories of smalls getting hurt by accident. No reason why you can't have both, lots of people have big dogs and other small animals... Just socialize and supervise


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

I've had a Great Dane and a Chihuahua together. It's like others have said, it all comes down to socialization. The Chihuahua came first in our house and he was taught manners and exposed to dogs of all sizes. Once we brought our Great Dane home we followed the same routine of training and socialization, plus our Chihuahua basically taught him what was acceptable play as a puppy and we never had a problem with them playing together (supervised of course). The Chihuahua was always "the boss" at our house.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good point brought up that I forgot to mention ... Yes ... that is the most important part of having different sizes ... supervision. In fact when I go away from home they are always separated so there are no unfortunate or fatal accidents ... because accidents do occur. I put the large dog in her own area behind closed doors. The two small dogs stay together just because they always have.  It was just something we chose to do because they are brothers from the same litter and have never been separated. ( not recommended by some ... another issue in itself)


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

First, never ever tell anybody their fear isn't "legitimate" and especially (here's some free advice that is really going to save your ass down the road), never tell a woman that any of her emotions are not legit, especially if you ever want to see her naked again. Don't ask me how I know. 

For many years now I have maintained a big-dog/small-dog household and I can tell you, it is a hoot! Big dog/small dog dynamics are so entertaining, you might cancel your cable subscription. I am not exagerating.

If you have a big dog and add a small dog, the incremental dog is almost no added trouble. Apart from housebreaking but that's just a few weeks. And it's ok for you to be partial to the big dog! It'll be ok cause she'll make it up to the other one.

Here's another secret: West Highland Terrier. To women, they look like little yappy white lap dogs. But let me tell you, they are dog to the core! It's way more dog per pound than any other breed. Totally not annoying!

I've not had 2 puppies in the same house, though. Adult dog/puppy dynamics are pretty fun, too, but I'll have to defer to others for input on dual-puppy situations.

I say, go for it!


--
just now I was watching my 8-month old 80lb ridgeback puppy, tucker, play tug with scout the westie. Tucker could drag him around the room and launch him through the window if he wanted, but he just backs up and perches his butt on the ottoman, and let's scout go to town!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have had the two puppies at one time ordeal ... I can only compare this to having a human set of twins and then having another set of human twins 9 months later. Lol! It can be 4x the work. Actually ...4x everything. Oh ... it can be done .........

I did not mind ... but I love a challenge.  My two little white dogs were my two little twins.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

DustyCrockett said:


> For many years now I have maintained a big-dog/small-dog household and I can tell you, it is a hoot! Big dog/small dog dynamics are so entertaining, you might cancel your cable subscription. I am not exagerating.


I can definitely second this. Nothing is funnier than watching a 10 pound Chihuahua "take down" a 130+ pound Great Dane. Taco the Chihuahua would run up to Tyson the Great Dane, stand on his hind legs with his paws at Tyson's neck and "throw" him to the ground onto his back.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have both. 11 lbs of Dachshund, 80 lbs Alaskan mix. Three others all roughly 50 lbs.


----------



## Geogirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope they can! We are attempting it now, I have a 7 year old shih tzu and just adopted a husky/shep mix puppy. My shih tzu is about 15 lbs, the pups mom was about 40lbs full grown. 

Its always interesting to me to hear about the "high strung" little dogs and "mellow" big dogs. I know that many small dogs are high strung, but certainly not all. And EVERY big dog I've had (Irish setters growing up, then a lab mix, and now our new pup) have been VERY, VERY active, busy, energetic dogs that get bored easily and need way, way more stimulation than my shih tzu.

My shih tzu is the most mellow thing ever. When he was a puppy I actually called the vet because he didn't do any of the "crazy" puppy things my lab mix did. He didn't chew, he didn't nip, he didn't run around like a maniac. I thought for sure he must be sick! Nope, just mellow. "Exercise" for him is two laps around the living room, then he is down for a long nap. And as much as I love him, he's not that intelligent and really doesn't crave that constant mental stimulation a working breed dog wants. He's a lap dog, his happiest thing ever is to just be with us and cuddle. That's it. 

My lab mix - well, she needed at least 3 miles a day of running or else she would eat the furniture or the linoleum, or dig up the sprinklers. Then she needed major mental stimulation all the time. She also had an extremely strong prey drive and even with professional training always, always chased and tried to use our cat and our toddler son as a chew toy. We finally had to completely separate her from both the kids and cat because she bit them one too many times. Our small dog has always LOVED children and the cat, never bit or jumped on anyone.

While obviously there are hyper small dogs and mellow big dogs, its really not that simple of a rule! And really, in my opinion, big dogs are more work than the small ones, though it can really be worth it - because again, as much as love my little guy and as sweet as he is, there isn't much he can do with us. We are an active family (runners, hiking, camping, etc.) He has to stay home as he just can't keep up. So that's why we are trying to mix the two.


----------



## Doug E Fresh (Jan 12, 2012)

We appreciate all the advice and input! I never thought of having to separate the two when we are not there  That's a really good point. I think we'll end up getting a large dog (or at least a medium sized one) and a small dog. We can't wait to see the dynamic between them! Hopefully it's as entertaining as all of yours have been together


----------



## Doug E Fresh (Jan 12, 2012)

Geogirl said:


> She also had an extremely strong prey drive and even with professional training always, always chased and tried to use our cat and our toddler son as a chew toy. We finally had to completely separate her from both the kids and cat because she bit them one too many times.


Uh oh! Hopefully the bites weren't anything serious. My sister and her husband (with their yellow lab) have a 16 month old daughter and another baby on the way. They've been desensitizing the dog to poking, prodding, and the kind of attention it will get (and has gotten) from the kids and so far they get along great!


----------



## Doug E Fresh (Jan 12, 2012)

DustyCrockett said:


> First, never ever tell anybody their fear isn't "legitimate" and especially (here's some free advice that is really going to save your ass down the road), never tell a woman that any of her emotions are not legit, especially if you ever want to see her naked again. Don't ask me how I know.


HAHAHA! We had a good laugh after reading this one. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

CandJHarris said:


> I can definitely second this. Nothing is funnier than watching a 10 pound Chihuahua "take down" a 130+ pound Great Dane. Taco the Chihuahua would run up to Tyson the Great Dane, stand on his hind legs with his paws at Tyson's neck and "throw" him to the ground onto his back.


yes! Mine do this and it's always funny. You have a better matchup than mine, though.

Scout could literally take Tucker down, until he was about 2x, maybe 2.5x his weight. Now the weight differential is about 5x and the big guy has to cooperate a little.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! Some of the things they do is really funny. Leeo puts his paws around big girl Abbylynn's neck and pulls her cheek out like a rubber band and lets it snap back in place. Abbylynn just falls down and plays submissive!  The first time I saw this happening I about had heart failure!


----------



## Elliebell (Mar 13, 2011)

My dogs coexist very nicely. We don't even have to separate them when we're not home because all they do is sleep anyways. We just taught Neeka that she has to lie down if they're playing inside so she doesn't overwhelm SiSi.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

I prefer large dogs, always. I like the "tough-looking" breeds like the Rotties and the Pitties, loved my neighbor's HUGE grand-looking Rough Collie who was just a joyful dog, love the sleek lines of Dobies, and can't think of a more spectacular sight than a Malamute in the snow. I just have always liked big dogs. Practically speaking, the bigger the dog, the bigger the bill. Eats more, flea control and heartworm preventative cost more, messier at the water bowl. Not as easy to take places. Most places don't seem to care if you have a Chihuahua in your shopping cart or riding the bus with you or whatnot but WalMart would have an issue with me bringing my 98 pound Lab mix in the store with me. Smaller dogs generally tend to be yappier, for sure, but every dog is an individual, even amongst the purebreds. If marriage and children are being considered in the future along with dogs, then I would not recommend going with any toy breeds. Smaller dogs are more fragile and tend to be snappier. People get little dogs then treat them like their a stuffed toy or a human child, spoiled and indulged, so that the dogs become obnoxious little things. Medium-size dogs are what I call the handy-size. Small enough to pick up and carry if you have to but big enough to be a "real dog" (before I get murdered for that one, I own a 4 pound Chihuahua and a twenty pound Chi/Terrier cross in addition to my big Lab mix and I love them to death). A dog in the forty to fifty pound range will be of enough stature to intimidate people if your looking for that factor. There's a lot of considerations when getting a dog though, not just size. 

My dogs are 4 pounds, 22 pounds, and 98 pounds. It works. I would prefer to have dogs closer in size though. My big dog used to go visit my mother-in-law's big dog (120 lbs) to play-she was so happy to have someone who could really wrestle with her. A lot of people think little dogs are the cutest things playing with each other but for me nothings better than two big dogs having a ball wrestling and chasing each other. My preference is definitely for the dogs to be within twenty pounds of each other so that they can really play with each other (plus one Chihuahua because, seriously, how can you resist a Chihuahua). I prefer bigger dogs over smaller dogs except for a little bit of an addiction to Chihuahua's. I prefer mutts to purebreds though the only purebreds I have ever owned have been my two Chihuahuas so that is based on my experience working at the vet clinic and seeing other peopls purebreds unhealthy and nutcases and also I have grown up with the mentality mutts are better. I bet you a great majority of those unhealthy purebreds coming to the vets came from poor breeders since so many people have the "I can get that breed for half that price from this guy" mentality but it did tend to reaffirm my idea that mutts are healthier. Not trying to hijack the thread. To sum it up, I like grown mixed breed dogs of larger size with minimum maintenance coats and lower drive (I lean more towards couch potato) and in the case of multiple dogs I prefer the dogs to be of similar size rather than drastically different in size. Sorry, I may have rambled a bit in my answer.


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

I said size doesnt matter. I have a 16 lb doxie mix, but he chose me! I went to the spca looking for a medium sized dog. We had a pit mix we saw there in mind, but you just never know. And also, even though he is a doxie mix which is normally a very vocal dog. He rarely barks! So you never know. I used to have the idea that small dogs were loud and "yappy". Not always the case 

Good luck with whatever you choose! Maybe you can comprimise and get a "mid-size" dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Large and small dogs together? Absolutely!


















Heck, even large dogs and rabbits go together in many cases









As long as your dogs are socialized well, introductions are made carefully and supervision until you KNOW that things are going well. I agree that the pairing of large and small breeds during play is hilarious. I wish I had video of my very large female Rottie 110-115 pounds playing with my friends 5 pound Chihuahua. It was so much fun to watch and those 2 dogs remained best friends for many years.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Great pics Inga! .... just had to show you it can be done .... My three LOVE each other!  ......

























EDIT: crazy computer! UGhhh!!!!  ...... errr .... maybe it's the operator! Lol!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Large breeds vs. small breeds. Can they coexist?


Yes. Sort of.


----------



## 03firefly (Jan 14, 2012)

The thing with small breeds being 'more high strung' and large breeds being 'calmer' has more to do with training. People will put more effort into keeping a large dog from being high strung because if you have a big dog running around like a maniac and barking with a huge, low bark it's more annoying then a little dog, and can even be a little dangerous (if a little dog gets excited and jumps on you, you might barely notice, but if a big dog jumps on you, you'd probably fall over). Small dogs can get away with this behavior. 

However, it is important to know the breed. A border collie can be just as high strung as a small dog if it doesn't have a job, and a lot of small dogs were bred because people wanted a dog that was always puppy-like; ie, Chihuahua. These 'puppy-like' and companion dogs were not really bred to be the obedient working dog. Many small dogs were even bred to be barky; some bred to be like 'alarm systems' barking to alert intruders so the people knew when to send out the larger breeds to be the physical enforcers. Larger dogs were bred more for more guarding or working where they didn't really need to bark.
Of course there are always exceptions, and you can always train dogs to act how you want with consistency and patience.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RonE said:


>


"SAY UNCLE!" Ha Ha



> big dog running around like a maniac and barking with a huge, low bark it's more annoying then a little dog


 Not sure that is true. You should meet my sister's neighbors dogs. Ugh! Can't step out of the house without a few hours of yapping next door. Honestly, ALL dogs barking their heads off is annoying.


----------



## 03firefly (Jan 14, 2012)

Inga said:


> Not sure that is true. You should meet my sister's neighbors dogs. Ugh! Can't step out of the house without a few hours of yapping next door. Honestly, ALL dogs barking their heads off is annoying.


Annoying wasn't the best word. I'm not really sure what the best word is. My point was, when a big dog is "yappy" it's usually a deeper, louder bark that can really be a problem, one big reason is that it sounds more aggressive than a yappy bark. With a smaller dog, I can see people as not really seeing it as a problem cause I find it easier to ignore yappy barks than the big dog barks that keep me from hearing my own thoughts. And again, yappy barks don't sound as threatening, so people find less problems with it.

Don't get me wrong, I don't let my little guys two their heads off; but I am lucky that they're little dogs with bigger sounding barks (not the big, deep big dog bark but not yappy). but, we do encourage them to bark when someone's at the door, for security reasons, and that doesn't really bother me. But my neighbor, who has a German shepherd, said she could think clearly if her beast was barking his head off, even for security. She trained him to walk to the door when people come and give a couple barks, then back off. I guess it also depends on what you're used to.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with firefly - I think people take more care to teach large dogs manners and to socialize them, then when the little lapdogs and tiny furbabies get older and more independent, they get away with yappy and snappy behaviors. 

I don't think most people call the authorities when an armpit piranha chomps on someone...


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

I used to believe that no matter how extreme the size difference, all dogs could be friends! then I picked up my chihuahua puppy.

My dog is so fragile she needs dog stairs to get down the bed as if she jumps off she could easily break a leg (sadly I know more than one person this has happened to.)

Dogs of different sizes can co-exist, but I wouldn't be putting a shih-tzu with a Saint Bernard.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> I agree with firefly - I think people take more care to teach large dogs manners and to socialize them, then when the little lapdogs and tiny furbabies get older and more independent, they get away with yappy and snappy behaviors.
> 
> I don't think most people call the authorities when an armpit piranha chomps on someone...


Lovely terminology for a toy breed, thanks.

People don't call the authorities when a toy breed bites because rarely do they do damage, you can kick them away too easily! Obviously I hope if people are rushed and such they contact the council, breed regardless!

My experience has been people with big dogs have bumbling 'my dog is super friendly, let him jump all over you!' very in-your-face type lack of training. At least the snobs with their 'furbabies' think the puppy is too good for you aye! :laugh:


----------



## 03firefly (Jan 14, 2012)

I do see a lot of people with large dogs have that 'oh, it's ok if they jump all over you, they're just so friendly!' attitude, but I've noticed that by the time most of those dogs are 5 or 6, they have calmed down. It could have to do with the fact that people get tired of it after a while, or that large dogs just naturally take longer to mature.

Also, with small dogs, I can't count the number of times I've heard someone tell me to be careful around their small dog because they're "a little nippy". I always just want to ask them how they would felt if they went to the house of someone with a large dog and that person said "just be careful around my great dane, he's a little nippy". A person with a large dog would never do that. Which is part of another point, I feel like there are a lot of people with small dogs that feel that their dog is so 'perfect' and 'cute' that you have to be careful - if the dog nips you it's because 'they don't like you' or 'you did something'


Also, just to say, I own three small dogs - none of which are yippy, or nippy (  ) - one is a barker, but he does it with purpose, so we're ok with that. But yeah, I am very aware that small dog owners are not all like that.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

03firefly said:


> I do see a lot of people with large dogs have that 'oh, it's ok if they jump all over you, they're just so friendly!' attitude, but I've noticed that by the time most of those dogs are 5 or 6, they have calmed down. It could have to do with the fact that people get tired of it after a while, or that large dogs just naturally take longer to mature.
> 
> Also, with small dogs, I can't count the number of times I've heard someone tell me to be careful around their small dog because they're "a little nippy". I always just want to ask them how they would felt if they went to the house of someone with a large dog and that person said "just be careful around my great dane, he's a little nippy". A person with a large dog would never do that. Which is part of another point, I feel like there are a lot of people with small dogs that feel that their dog is so 'perfect' and 'cute' that you have to be careful - if the dog nips you it's because 'they don't like you' or 'you did something'
> 
> ...



I have no problem with "Be careful of the dog, she's nippy". It's a fair warning, do not insist on interacting with the dog or else she will bite you. I have been to a house where the owner of a 80 lb dog asked me to "please ignore the dog- if you ignore her she's fine but if you try and make friends she will bite". I ignored the dog, and we were fine. If I did have a nippy small dog, I too would tell strangers to be careful, not because I would think she's perfect and cute, but because it's acknowledging a bite potential and passing on fair warning.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> I used to believe that no matter how extreme the size difference, all dogs could be friends! then I picked up my chihuahua puppy.
> 
> My dog is so fragile she needs dog stairs to get down the bed as if she jumps off she could easily break a leg (sadly I know more than one person this has happened to.)
> 
> Dogs of different sizes can co-exist, but I wouldn't be putting a shih-tzu with a Saint Bernard.


Completely agree. I hate when large dog owners get so offended when I won't let my 8 lb dog interact with their 70-80 lb dogs. She isn't so fragile that she can't jump off a bed, but she looks strikingly like a bunny when she's running and I'm not about to take the risk just for the fun of it.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

LoMD13 said:


> Completely agree. I hate when large dog owners get so offended when I won't let my 8 lb dog interact with their 70-80 lb dogs. She isn't so fragile that she can't jump off a bed, but she looks strikingly like a bunny when she's running and I'm not about to take the risk just for the fun of it.


It's amazing the difference a few pounds can make isn't it! Winnie is very tiny at the moment, and she's not estimated to be a 'big' chihuahua either. But if she was just a few pounds bigger, she could get off the bed.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

It really is- A friend of mine has an 11 lb dog and Lola seems so TINY compared to her. She can walk right under her legs and it's only a 3 lb difference. I love the little munchkins but I think I'd be too anxious with one smaller than Lo!


----------



## Doggum (Jan 21, 2012)

A really interesting thread. I've only ever owned one dog at a time, so it's not something I've ever really considered. Fascinating none the less.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Various sizes can be mixed it just depends on energy level and temperments. This past weekend due to a snowstorm that resulted in a pwer outage my grandmother and her little Pemeranian stayed with us and our GSD and Lab mix. Everyone got along splendidly. Of course they were supervised at all times since it was a new situation. 

I marked large dogs on the poll simply because I don't see small dogs well with my decreased vision and would only own med to large dogs. I misunderstood.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> It's amazing the difference a few pounds can make isn't it! Winnie is very tiny at the moment, and she's not estimated to be a 'big' chihuahua either. But if she was just a few pounds bigger, she could get off the bed.


 
My mothers last Chi was 2.5 lbs, she bossed around the three Rotties, in fact I think the only being in the house she didn't tangle with was the Calico cat. Small is all part of perspective (the dogs and the humans).


----------



## KaywinnitLee (Jan 1, 2012)

I think large and small breeds certainly can co-exist, so long as you are careful. My friend owned a yorkie (very tiny, probably less than 5lbs) and she started dating a guy that owned a rottie...well, the dogs were the best of friends, but they were playing one day and it got too rough...unfortunately the rottie unintentionally killed the yorkie. They were unsupervised, so it was largely the fault of the owner(s)...just keep in mind that a large dog is obviously more powerful than a small dog and any time things could get "rough" just be careful to monitor the dogs.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

KaywinnitLee said:


> I think large and small breeds certainly can co-exist, so long as you are careful. My friend owned a yorkie (very tiny, probably less than 5lbs) and she started dating a guy that owned a rottie...well, the dogs were the best of friends, but they were playing one day and it got too rough...unfortunately the rottie unintentionally killed the yorkie. They were unsupervised, so it was largely the fault of the owner(s)...just keep in mind that a large dog is obviously more powerful than a small dog and any time things could get "rough" just be careful to monitor the dogs.


I don't doubt that a small and a large dog can get along, I just guess I wouldn't risk it, I love my girl too much. SHE IS AWESOME!!


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Pepper is 8.5 lbs, and his best friend is a 190lb bull mastiff.


> First, never ever tell anybody their fear isn't "legitimate" and especially (here's some free advice that is really going to save your ass down the road), never tell a woman that any of her emotions are not legit, especially if you ever want to see her naked again. Don't ask me how I know.


^^This is about the funniest thing I've ever seen on this site. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

Igna, I'm in love with your frenchie!!!!!!

Yes large and small can be together! I have a 46 pound shar-pei and a 6 pound chihuahua right now. My hairdresser has a 147 pound Dane with a chihuahua.
But some people aren't used to big dogs. Just ease it in.


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a strong preference for large dogs. The bigger the better. However, I went to the shelter and picked my dog based on temperament and suitability for my family. There's a chance he won't top out over 60lbs. I don't shun medium breeds, but there are few circumstances under which I'd take a small breed in.

I used to live in a building with a lot of roommates who all had dogs. There were 3 floors of 3-4 bedroom units and almost everyone in the building had a dog. Most of them were big, but the little ones were perfectly happy playing with the big ones. IMO, there are very few dogs who can't co-exist with proper socialization (and reasonable supervision).


----------

